# Tower Selection



## DanOpi (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey guys. Second thread here and got great advice in my first thread. Thank you! 

Anyway I'm looking to get a budget pair of towers for my current setup. 

TV: 51 inch Samsung Plasma
AV Receiver: Denon E300
Front: BIC America DV62
Center: BIC America DV52C
Surround: Bic America DV32
Sub: Dayton 1200

These are the options I'm looking at now. All new and shipped free. 

Energy CF70 ($400 for pair) 
Energy CF50 ($320 for pair) 
Polk RTi A7 ($350 for pair) 
Polk TSx550t ($350 for pair) 

Also looking at a used JBL S312BE pair for 300. Dented dust cover that worries me though. 

Will be using it a small to medium size room. Not dedicated home theater room. Want something nice that will last me a few good years until I'm out of college and have my own place. Will be about 50/50 for movies and music. 

Thoughts? 

Thanks much guys! 
DanOpi


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

These have gotten some really good reviews from some big name reviewers (not vouching for them as I have not heard them myself) as well as some HTS shacksters here.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=pioneer+andrew+jones&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=3480645114&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_5w0k60qtlh_e

A quick search will give you plenty of reviews. They do seem to be within your budget.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Tonto said:


> These have gotten some really good reviews from some big name reviewers (not vouching for them as I have not heard them myself) as well as some HTS shacksters here.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=pioneer+andrew+jones&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=3480645114&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_5w0k60qtlh_e
> 
> A quick search will give you plenty of reviews. They do seem to be within your budget.


+1 yeah I use a pair for my surrounds amazing for $200/pair . Pioneer SP-FS52-LR


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

DanOpi said:


> Hey guys. Second thread here and got great advice in my first thread. Thank you!
> 
> Anyway I'm looking to get a budget pair of towers for my current setup.
> 
> ...



I have some older Energy C line of speakers use to be my main system now just use them to annoy people at work:devil: they have held up well and always sounded good. Can you audition the speakers if not wait to get ones you can actually hear or return if your not happy with them. I think used speakers can provide great value and as long as you could listen to them they should be fine I have never had a speaker go bad unless it was dropped.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

How did you find Energy CF70 for so cheap??? They are $550 ea on amazon.


----------



## DanOpi (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a nice discount thru my work. WouldWthose pioneers be better then all of my current options?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

DanOpi said:


> I have a nice discount thru my work. WouldWthose pioneers be better then all of my current options?


Id listen to all these floor-standers and pick the pair you like the best.
Na energy are better then pioneer , I wish ida kept mine instead of returning them for klipsch Icon.

Prices are too high normally , klipsch owns Energy too.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd also suggest you audition the EMP Tek R55Ti at $347.50 ea., free shipping and a 30 day in home trial guaranty.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

I auditioned close to 20 tower speakers under $1000 per speaker back before I purchased ML Motion 40s. I was continually amazed at how good the Energy CF50s sounded when A/B'ing at Best Buy. Their voicing is very nice and the high end is smooth to my ear. I went with the folded motion tweeter of the ML but the energy speakers were pretty close. Now for full on 2 channel listening they leave a lot to be desired in the low-mid to low end, but seeing as you're putting a budget theater together, I'd go with those all day long.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

nova said:


> I'd also suggest you audition the EMP Tek R55Ti at $347.50 ea., free shipping and a 30 day in home trial guaranty.


WOW !!! I might buy 3 of these next time I find a job for improved front soundstage, Look amazing!~!:T
These prob kill my Klipsch floorstanders , for clarity
Ohio is BAD job market any tips??:help:

What about ARX vs EMP Tek???


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, RBH has a reputation for excellent speakers with fantastic high quality finishes. This comes through on most of their EMP Tek speakers as well. Dunno that they would "kill your Klipsch" but they do produce very clear and articulate mids and highs. Definitely need to be paired with a good sub.

I have not heard the ARX but based on the Shack's $1000 Speaker Evaluation I think most people would be very happy with them.
Have a look at our Official $1000 Speaker Evaluation thread.


----------



## DanOpi (Jun 22, 2015)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/ele/5097081623.html

Thoughts on this? Could use a few of the other items listen such as the TV stand and Audio stand. Any other of the products he's selling worth it or be an upgrade to my system?

I could get a whole new front 3 for only $225. This fits my budget a lot better than some of the more expensive ones that I've listed. Leave me with some extra cash. Will these 3 speakers make a huge difference in my current system? I'd move my front bookshelfs to my rears. If these will last me a few years and work well I definitely want to jump on this. 

Thanks much!


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

DanOpi said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/ele/5097081623.html
> 
> Thoughts on this? Could use a few of the other items listen such as the TV stand and Audio stand. Any other of the products he's selling worth it or be an upgrade to my system?
> 
> ...


Hmm I didnt know they were so cheap used, I need to get some Def tech.


----------



## DanOpi (Jun 22, 2015)

Does that mean go for it? I'll post a picture of the space they will be in when I get home.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

DanOpi said:


> Does that mean go for it? I'll post a picture of the space they will be in when I get home.


Yeah If my budget wasn't dead, Id get a pair too.

:devil:Job market , is dead in Ohio.


----------



## DanOpi (Jun 22, 2015)

Okay so the living is room is roughly 14' x 15' however the kitchen is right there too with no separating wall (just an island). I also found a pair of BP8B's for $250 that I could try and talk down some. Would the BP8B's be a big improvement over the BP6B's?

Thanks much!


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

DanOpi said:


> Okay so the living is room is roughly 14' x 15' however the kitchen is right there too with no separating wall (just an island). I also found a pair of BP8B's for $250 that I could try and talk down some. Would the BP8B's be a big improvement over the BP6B's?
> 
> Thanks much!


Not really both models, are pretty close. BP8B's are a Tad bit better maybe , both are almost same freq .

Wow these go 10hz lower then my klipsch , gotta get a pair someday.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

DanOpi said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/ele/5097081623.html
> 
> Thoughts on this? Could use a few of the other items listen such as the TV stand and Audio stand. Any other of the products he's selling worth it or be an upgrade to my system?
> 
> ...


That my friend, is a good deal!!! The BP6 are excellent speakers, just make sure you have space around and behind them. They are bipole speakers and need the space.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

kingnoob said:


> Not really both models, are pretty close. BP8B's are a Tad bit better maybe , both are almost same freq .
> 
> Wow these go 10hz lower then my klipsch , gotta get a pair someday.


Yeah, for the money stay with the BP6's. I've owned them before (my youngest son has them now). They dig very deep and are not that hard to drive. My son drives his with a modest Yamaha receiver.


----------



## DanOpi (Jun 22, 2015)

That's the thing. I'm not sure if I have enough space for them. And I don't know if it's worth 200 dollars to find out


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

DanOpi said:


> That's the thing. I'm not sure if I have enough space for them. And I don't know if it's worth 200 dollars to find out


Well put it like this  If my son could make them work in his dorm room (and they sound pretty good in there), I think you can make them work in a 14x15 room that opens into a kitchen. You should have plenty of space in that room


----------



## DanOpi (Jun 22, 2015)

Still worth buying them and seeing how they feel/sound? Save them for later if need be?


----------



## DanOpi (Jun 22, 2015)

Also are the rears worth it or should I just get the towers and center? Or anything else he is selling?


----------

